# what breed of canary is this



## barlbylofts (Mar 16, 2008)

hi could anyone tell me what type of canary these are


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

ive no idea but they look nice tho


----------



## barlbylofts (Mar 16, 2008)

thank you lol but i still want to know what breed they are lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

good luck! im sure someone will know sooner or later lol


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

looks like might be a original wild canary
go to Colours Of The Canary got all the colours on there


----------



## barlbylofts (Mar 16, 2008)

canaries are not wild in the uk but they are in some country where they come from , i been told they Norwich or gloster canaries ,well they are nice anyhow,


----------



## toby13 (Apr 5, 2008)

i got 2 canaries and my yellow one is exactly like yours it is a normal wild canary,but i got a border fancy so ha ha lol good luck finding other one out


----------

